# Surefire Incan. G3 vs. Streamlight Incan. TL-3



## wmugrad28 (Sep 10, 2007)

Aside from cost (which is pretty similar), which one is better overall?

Greg


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I don't know if it helps, but you could compare reviews for the G2, TL-2, and TL-3:

G2:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/surefire_g2.htm

TL-2:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_tactical.htm

TL-3:
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_tactical.htm
http://www.geocities.com/tigerhawkt3/tl3.htm

It looks like the big difference is polymer vs. aluminum, and the G3's head is only a little wider than its body.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 10, 2007)

Why not consider a Surefire 9P or a Wolf Eyes Raider. This way you can use the Lumens Factory drop-ins or Cree drop-ins.
The Streamlight TL-3 is very limited on modifications since the lamp assembly is not a standard size.
The Surefire G3 is not as compatible for high output incandescent lamps, because of heat transfer.
It's your choice in the long run.


----------



## mdocod (Sep 10, 2007)

> The Surefire G3 is not as compatible for high output incandescent lamps



SF says you can run a P91 in it, that's the hottest lamp available in D26 format, if it can handle a P91, it can handle every other D26 module on the market, the only consideration, is heat sinking for LED drop-in modules...

I'd take a Wolf-Eyes 9 series before the TL-3 or G3 because the WE will accommodate 18mm cells. so I aint voting for either.... but if you were trying to make the decision about which one is "better" nobody can really help you there because they are designed for totally different applications, the larger head on the TL-3 is less pocketable but will provide much better throw but will have more beam artifacts, the G3 will have floodier beams, have more lamp options... Both are built by reputable manufactures who make great stuff.


----------



## fivemega (Sep 11, 2007)

*Nobody mentioned about cost of replacement bulb $6 for TL-3 and $25 for $urefire.
You can carry extra bulb inside TL-3 and beam is adjustable.
You can also use Carley 1499 for higher output.*


----------



## Nitro (Sep 11, 2007)

I love my TL-3 for a pocket thrower. I think it fits perfectly in my front pocket with the head sticking out. Very easy to grab like a holster. I'm now waiting on some H1499 bulbs to give it more output.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 11, 2007)

The poll speaks for itself.

Bill


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 11, 2007)

The SureFire G3, hands down!


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 11, 2007)

FlashKat said:


> Why not consider a Surefire 9P or a Wolf Eyes Raider. This way you can use the Lumens Factory drop-ins or Cree drop-ins.
> The Streamlight TL-3 is very limited on modifications since the lamp assembly is not a standard size.
> The Surefire G3 is not as compatible for high output incandescent lamps, because of heat transfer.
> It's your choice in the long run.


Heat transfer?? Incandescent lamps -- unlike LEDs -- are not afraid of heat.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for correcting me on this. I was actually thinking about the Cree heat transfer issue, but wrote about the heat from high output incandescents. 'I had a brain fart"


mdocod said:


> SF says you can run a P91 in it, that's the hottest lamp available in D26 format, if it can handle a P91, it can handle every other D26 module on the market, the only consideration, is heat sinking for LED drop-in modules...
> 
> I'd take a Wolf-Eyes 9 series before the TL-3 or G3 because the WE will accommodate 18mm cells. so I aint voting for either.... but if you were trying to make the decision about which one is "better" nobody can really help you there because they are designed for totally different applications, the larger head on the TL-3 is less pocketable but will provide much better throw but will have more beam artifacts, the G3 will have floodier beams, have more lamp options... Both are built by reputable manufactures who make great stuff.


----------



## djblank87 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nitro said:


> I love my TL-3 for a pocket thrower. I think it fits perfectly in my front pocket with the head sticking out. Very easy to grab like a holster. I'm now waiting on some H1499 bulbs to give it more output.


 
I agree hands down with the above stated. I have my TL-3 mounted on my AR, I love it great light and cheap bulb replacement.

TL-3 :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Sep 11, 2007)

fivemega said:


> *Nobody mentioned about cost of replacement bulb $6 for TL-3 and $25 for $urefire.
> You can carry extra bulb inside TL-3 and beam is adjustable.
> You can also use Carley 1499 for higher output.*



is there a dramatic difference in say...lamp life?


----------



## maxilux (Sep 11, 2007)

I think the TL3 has better throw and better Quality, but not better Name


----------



## mdocod (Sep 11, 2007)

> is there a dramatic difference in say...lamp life?



funny question, because the lower the lamp life, the brighter and more efficient it's going to be... I can build you a tactical flashlight with a 4000 hour lamp life for under $30 if that's what you think matters, but it won't be very impressive output wise.

As a consumer of tactical incandescent products, your only concern is that the configuration provides somewhere between 15 and 50 hours of average lamp life and that the configuration has a low occurrence of premature insta-flashes. I've heard reports right here on CPF of every tactical lamp we discuss flashing prematurely, from SL to SF to LF.


----------



## leukos (Sep 11, 2007)

I've become very fond of my G3. I really like nitrolon for a light that gets some rough treatment.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 11, 2007)

Outdoors Fanatic said:


> Heat transfer?? Incandescent lamps -- unlike LEDs -- are not afraid of heat.




Heat transfer is important, even in incan lights. The cooler the batteries stay, the better for them and the better for output. And the better for the life of rechargeables, if you're using that.


----------



## ampdude (Sep 11, 2007)

maxilux said:


> I think the TL3 has better throw and better Quality, but not better Name



I wasn't impressed with the throw of my TL-3 compared to my regular Surefire lamps and the Lumens Factory lamps made it look pathetic.

The quality of Streamlight is decent and probably about as good as you get for a Chinese made flashlight.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 11, 2007)

Though the G3 is a great light and I keep one in my house with a P91, I much prefer the TL-3 overall as an outdoor light. For the cost I don't think you can do much better for a compact throw light and it has fairly decent spill as well. The G3 is more versatile with the ability to change to Led as well as the ability to add a turbohead that throws a bit further than the TL-3, but for out of the package performance I would go with the TL-3. 

I can't comment on any other lights mentioned as I don't have them, but I can say that I did have a Surefire C3 with an LPS tactical SRTH head (a 2.5" Surefire turbohead that has a great beam with the N2 lamp assembly) and after comparing its tight beam to the TL-3's wider beam I decided that the extra size and cost weren't worth it and sold it.


----------



## FlashKat (Sep 11, 2007)

First of all if you are looking for brightness and runtime the Wolf Eyes flashlights will allow you to use different lamp assemblies and the ability to use 18500 or 18650 batteries depending on your needs, since you can buy extenders.


----------



## CLHC (Sep 11, 2007)

Have not seen the SF.G3 in person but did chance upon a few of the SL.TL-3s. My guess would be SureFire since I'm a tad bit partial when it comes to said lights over Streamlights.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 11, 2007)

Go to flashlightreviews.com and check out the incandescent reviews. Compare the output of the TL3 against the C3, which mostly has the same output of the P90 which the G3 uses.

Bill


----------



## Illum (Sep 11, 2007)

mdocod said:


> funny question, because the lower the lamp life, the brighter and more efficient it's going to be



I didn't know what, :thanks: for the enlightenment



FlashKat said:


> First of all if you are looking for brightness and runtime the Wolf Eyes flashlights will allow you to use different lamp assemblies and the ability to use 18500 or 18650 batteries depending on your needs, since you can buy extenders.



going a bit off topic are we?:thinking:
nothing against your response but why do people like to introduce a new light into a 2 light comparison just by the perceived emphasis to similarity of a convention or unit in performance? I don't see how Wolf Eyes has to do with either of the lights the thread is talking about:thinking:, perhaps you could enlighten us. Sure wolf eyes is a very well recommended company, unfortunately I don't have one nor have used one.


----------

